# Ariens vs Simplicity vs Honda



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello,

New to the forum but have been lurking for a few years. Currently have a Toro Snow Commander but looking to supplement it with a 2 stage.

My driveway is sloped and about 120 feet long and starts as a 3 car wide and tapers to a single wide at the bottom. I also live on a cul de sac where the plow drivers frequently miss the curvature and leave me tons of extra snow. Driveway is concrete at top and blacktop on the rest.

I feel like I have it narrowed down to 3 units (want to stay with 24" so its easy to get past my vehicles but open to 26" or 28" if it makes sense).

Ariens Platinum 24
Likes: Powerful engine, local dealers, new chute stick seems nice, seems to be a well built unit
Concerns: Auto turn on my sloped driveway, seen some videos of internal shafts not being plated anymore and rusting up causing grief when repairs are needed

Simplicity Signature 1524
Likes: Briggs engine (US made?), build quality looks great, electric chute
Concerns: Parts network not as good as Ariens?, electric chute longevity, kind of big

Honda HSS724AWD
Likes: Honda engine & quality, 
Concerns: Cost, hydro longevity, don't know much about the Honda units

I eliminated the Toro Powermax 824 because of the small cc engine but maybe I should keep it on the list?

Build quality and reliability are my top concerns - I take care of my stuff but do not want units that are prone to corrosion issues even if they are properly cared for.

Any advice or opinions are appreciated!!!

.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that all on your list will be great choices, including the Honda. They should all provide 20+ years of trouble free service, including the Toro.


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> I think that all on your list will be great choices, including the Honda. They should all provide 20+ years of trouble free service, including the Toro.


What are your thoughts on the power difference of the smaller Toro engine with the others? I have had good luck with my Snow Commander so I like Toro but that is the biggest engine they offer in the 24" model.......


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

maxxpower said:


> Briggs engine (US made?)


Sadly, no... B&S horizontal shaft engines are made in China now.


maxxpower said:


> don't know much about the Honda units


Here's some research material: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

All the machines on your list are solid reliable brands.

The Toro definitely lacks power compared to the 369cc Ariens and the 306cc Simplicity. 

I would think the Toro 252cc is comparable to the Ariens Deluxe 24 254cc. 

The Toro Power max HD line is heavier duty, but they do not offer a 24 or 26". I'm sure someone with that 24" machine will chime in whether they feel it is up to the task of the monster EOD pile the plow leaves you.

Check out the machines (including Toro) at your local dealers and get hands on them, check for build quality, ease of use, control layout etc. 
A dealer with a good reputation is important, proper set up and great customer service factor into your decision as well.


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> Sadly, no... B&S horizontal shaft engines are made in China now.
> 
> Here's some research material: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Wow, that's a wealth of info, thank you!

The Honda is the only unit on this list that I haven't physically handled yet. 
Any issues with the hydro or electric chutes?
I believe I read a while back that there were some clogging issues, has that been resolved?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

maxxpower said:


> Any issues with the hydro or electric chutes?
> I believe I read a while back that there were some clogging issues, has that been resolved?


Not much in the way of hydro issues so far (since the very early units' cavitation issue that was quickly addressed), but the HydroGear has only been in use for 6 years so early days still.
There is a replacement joystick for the early units that addressed an issue there.
There is a modified chute that addressed the clogging issue.
I'm not aware of any issues with current production units which are revision /A with serial numbers above SABA-2000001:

HSS724A AWD/A *-* SABA-2000001-9999999


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> Not much in the way of hydro issues so far (since the very early units' cavitation issue that was quickly addressed), but the HydroGear has only been in use for 6 years so early days still.
> There is a replacement joystick for the early units that addressed an issue there.
> There is a modified chute that addressed the clogging issue.
> I'm not aware of any issues with current production units which are revision /A with serial numbers above SABA-2000001:
> ...


Damn, that's why I joined this forum! This is the kind of inside info you cant get anywhere!

This is the kind of info I am trying to get for the Ariens unit as well. I watched some videos of a guy who's 3 year old Platinum 24 needed a new friction disc and every shaft and bearing was seized up inside. Looks like all the shafts and gears are unplated - not saying the other manufacturers plate any shafts either).

I get it, this is just one negative video and the guy may have stored the thing covered or in a damp setting but it didn't look good from a quality perspective.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Can't offer much info on the units you have looked at but you came to the right place !
Welcome !!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My opinion, in order, go Honda, if not go with the biggest engine for the amount of money, I like a 26" nice width and not cumbersome. I have widths 22 24 26 27 29 30. I like the 26 and the 22.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you are right to be concerned about the Honda hydro units. I speak to Honda techs all the time and they are generally cheap. They don't even try to repair them at the dealer. They just replace.

I would go with a good used Honda HS724 if you lean towards Honda. Sorry can not speak pf the other brands.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

maxxpower said:


> Damn, that's why I joined this forum! This is the kind of inside info you cant get anywhere!
> 
> This is the kind of info I am trying to get for the Ariens unit as well. I watched some videos of a guy who's 3 year old Platinum 24 needed a new friction disc and every shaft and bearing was seized up inside. Looks like all the shafts and gears are unplated - not saying the other manufacturers plate any shafts either).
> 
> I get it, this is just one negative video and the guy may have stored the thing covered or in a damp setting but it didn't look good from a quality perspective.


There are many threads on the site on new Ariens machines including the Platinum 24 SHO. I think the majority of owners are very happy with the machine and it appears to be a beast having one of the highest HP to width ratios. Hopefully some owners will chime in.

I can say that the internals of my 3 year old Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO still look like new and have had no issues at all, including the friction disc which has minimal wear after 3 years. I am very happy with the performance and build quality of the machine.

Any make of machine will have issues if it has not been assembled and set up correctly. Lack of maintenance, poor storage conditions, not washing road salt residue off at the end of winter, operator error etc, will result in problems down the road with any machine.

Use the search feature to find past threads:









New Platinum 24, first thoughts . . .


Yeah, I'm the guy who often discredits end user reviews as not being either objective, or having comparable snow conditions to be of much value. But, **** the torpedoes, I'm going to share my thoughts on my new blower anyhoo, just in case it is helpful to someone. . . . It's a 2018 Ariens...




www.snowblowerforum.com













New Owner of Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (non-EFI): 921050


After much reading, pondering, pros/cons, pillow talking w/ my wife, I finally decided to go with the non-EFI model for the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I really did not consider any other model once I started reading reviews and I am satisfied with my decision to go with Ariens. Delivery came today...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Good luck with your future purchase


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Early last year Simplicity's were hard to come by due to their financial situation. They are probably even harder now with Covid supply issues in the mix. When the dealer says "I don't know whats going on with them" its a sign that it is time to take them off the list. Which is a shame because they make nice machines.

For the first time in a loooong time I have mixed thoughts on Ariens right now. I saw the new models on the floor at Lowes this week and it appears they have "value engineered" the dashboard (and who knows what else?). I could be way off on this but it did catch my eye.

Therefore my vote is for the Honda. It is expensive but it is a "once and done" purchase that wont have you second-guessing later on.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I always tell people that a blower is a long term investment , if you get a good machine it will last many years.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

maxxpower said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the forum but have been lurking for a few years. Currently have a Toro Snow Commander but looking to supplement it with a 2 stage.
> 
> ...


you bought a killer machine it has a slighty better bucket to hp/ratio then my 27 inch 414cc that will be a beast read up on impeller kits
that 369 cc is and honest 11 hp more power then the old ohv 358 cc rated at 13 hp but really only was 10.5ish hp they put that on 36 inch buckets 
most come here ask advice then buy something underpowered
you buy 1 time and do it right
i commend you for doing it right the 1st time


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

tdipaul said:


> Early last year Simplicity's were hard to come by due to their financial situation. They are probably even harder now with Covid supply issues in the mix. When the dealer says "I don't know whats going on with them" its a sign that it is time to take them off the list. Which is a shame because they make nice machines.
> 
> For the first time in a loooong time I have mixed thoughts on Ariens right now. I saw the new models on the floor at Lowes this week and it appears they have "value engineered" the dashboard (and who knows what else?). I could be way off on this but it did catch my eye.
> 
> Therefore my vote is for the Honda. It is expensive but it is a "once and done" purchase that wont have you second-guessing later on.


That is my concern with the Simplicity - they will stop building snowblowers and parts will become an issue down the road....


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies so far, I know you guys answer these questions constantly which is why I narrowed my search to these 4 specific units.

I am leaning towards crossing the Toro and Simplicity off the list for the reasons listed above (not that they aren't great machines).

I am going to call my dealers and see what Honda's they have in stock.

I stopped in by my Ariens guys and he doesn't have a 24 platinum in yet but I could put a deposit down for it.

I could mitigate my concerns of corrosion on the Ariens by opening it up and applying fluid film everywhere (except on the friction disc) like I do on my vehicles....

.Have they solved that headlight issue yet with the glare?


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Toro makes some very nice machines at 28". For a price, of course. Hondas are good machines but unless you have specific needs, like the ability to go from pavement to grass and back, their price can be hard to justify. I really like Simplicity Signature series, my father had one in the '80s, but like others, I wouldn't trust that they'll be around much longer.

Going to 28" would also give you the option of the Ariens RapidTrack, which would make the end of the driveway pile easier while still retaining the maneuverability of wheels. But again, it can be hard to justify that extra cost if you're not sure you need it. 

If you want the most performance at 24" you can't beat the Ariens. The headlight glare issue was "solved" with a sticker several years ago, and they have a new LED light this year. I haven't heard of anybody here having those corrosion issues with any Ariens, so I don't know what to think of that.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

This appears to be the video you are talking about. Not that it means much because things change, but I can tell you that my 20 year old Ariens 824 does not look anything like that inside. It is something that is certainly concerning but it doesn't seem to be widespread and we just don't know why his rusted. Again, not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... he could dump the funky mandolin in the background ... he sure is a complainer .... I would also like to know how he operates, maintains and stores his equipment.

As we all know, every manufacturer has cheapened their equipment from the way it was made years ago due to bottom line profit.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Based on the corrosion (even the spare shear bolts), machine was probably bathed in salt residue and stored in damp conditions.

I see a lack of lubrication on the hex shaft, gears and chain. There is usually little lubing done at the factory and it appears no annual maintenance was done in the past 3 years. Rust stain on the rims is coming from the ungreased/anti-seized axle shafts, the "rust" will wipe of with a damp rag.

The friction disc failure could have been caused by too much shifting on the fly, which is operator error. I have heard complaints of premature wear, but not failure.

The ending with the broken pull cord, is so obviously staged (he never removes his hand from the handle, because it will fall off as the rope is already severed).

Hard to know what is truth and what is fiction in this video


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

He lost all creditability with the derogatory music and title.

The first 15 seconds of the video was good. The rest was just....

someone with a toxic personality with an axe to grind.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

maxxpower said:


> That is my concern with the Simplicity - they will stop building snowblowers and parts will become an issue down the road....


I would think parts availability would be an issue when considering a used machine, but buying a quality unit new, what parts would you expect to need in the next 20 years? belts, shear pins etc will be around forever. Outside of some major freak failure with 1st few uses. YMMV


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah the music was Chinese so he was making a point with that I guess.

Poor maintenance and storing conditions as well is my opinion as well , this would not have been an issue if he was on top of this after the first season of use. Unlike a lot of us on here we would have been checking and doing stuff even before it was used!

And as for the friction wheel , the guy must run it like he's a truck driver . I rarely change the speed on mine and never on the go . My old machine when I junked it the wheel was like new with no visable wear.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

There should be a sticky for this question "which blower should I get?'



First of all NEW members should use the search box first and do some homework since this question has been posted here 1,576 times. a year. I'm amazed that regulars ( including myself ) have the patience ( sometimes I don't LOL ) will answer this question 1,576 times a year. But , alas I have learned that everyone thinks their predicament is UNIQUE. 

The NEW member should answer all these questions plus whatever I missed here or put in poster jail where the beatings will continue until morale improves.....

Where do you live?
What elevation?
What is your annual snowfall?
What type of snowfall? wet? powder? both? which one is prevalent?
How much area do you need to clean? 
What is your surface? dirt , gravel , concrete, pavers, asphalt , wood , other?
Is your surface flat? slightly sloped?, steep? other?
How old are you?
Male / female?
What is your budget?
New or used or either?

am i leaving anything out? because this is frustrating. this question is asked 1, 576 times a year here and it ends up being 40 plus posts each time since the snowblower experts here have to ask all these questions to provide a halfway intelligent answer......


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

the guy is a bonehead
probably bought it used from another bonehead
probably leaves it outside in the rain
anybody who says ok all the time when explaining something is a bonehead


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> There should be a sticky for this question "which blower should I get?'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it shouldn't cmon dude


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> There should be a sticky for this question "which blower should I get?'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am new here and I see you have been a member for about 5 years so I suppose you have seen this questions a number of times . I have no issue with it , models and makes and opinions on them change over time so what was good info on a choice last year likely has changed and of course right now with the shortages it's all that more difficult to chose. As a forum we are here to share advice and knowledge and that's exactly what we should do.

Don't take these comments personal OP , he's just a grumpy old troll....says so right in his signature.


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

bisonp said:


> This appears to be the video you are talking about. Not that it means much because things change, but I can tell you that my 20 year old Ariens 824 does not look anything like that inside. It is something that is certainly concerning but it doesn't seem to be widespread and we just don't know why his rusted. Again, not sure what to think of it.


Yes, that was the video that made me inquire about the corrosion. 

I also thought the same things you guys did. Did he store it tightly covered? Does his shed have a moisture problem, etc. 

I just wanted to see if this was widespread or isolated. 

I would open it up and brush fluid film all up in there so maybe it's a non-issue.

.


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Based on the corrosion (even the spare shear bolts), machine was probably bathed in salt residue and stored in damp conditions.
> 
> I see a lack of lubrication on the hex shaft, gears and chain. There is usually little lubing done at the factory and it appears no annual maintenance was done in the past 3 years. Rust stain on the rims is coming from the ungreased/anti-seized axle shafts, the "rust" will wipe of with a damp rag.
> 
> ...


I agree, that pull cord was staged. 

.


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> There should be a sticky for this question "which blower should I get?'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read my post, I had it narrowed down to 4 models for discussion. I didn't just say "what kind of snowblower do I need"

I know you guys answer these types of post alot but I thought this was a pretty damn good thread on display!

It is fun considering the pros and cons of one specifc unit against another. I love the expertise that each poster brings to the table.

I wish I had that Debbie Downer meme handy


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

maxxpower said:


> I agree, that pull cord was staged.
> 
> .


Exactly what I thought !!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

maxxpower
Your post was the text book post for asking opinions on what machine is best for you.

You have obviously researched machines, searched for previous threads on the site, supplied details like size of driveway, slope etc.

Don't take GOT's comments personally, he is a wizard of the red Honda machines and gets a little grumpy at times, especially if he has not had an In and Out burger in a while. He might be stressing out over organizing next summers snow blower convention in Reno, this year's was unbelievable, Rolling Stones performed, dancing girls by the pool, free snow blower give a ways, pretty tough to top all that.


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> maxxpower
> Your post was the text book post for asking opinions on what machine is best for you.
> 
> You have obviously researched machines, searched for previous threads on the site, supplied details like size of driveway, slope etc.
> ...


That is awesome 

He gave some good inside info on the Honda hydros so I was kind of surprised he got mean.

Makes sense now....😄

.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I could not have said it any better than Ziggy65. Totally concur. GOT also gets toasty when the tourists overrun his town.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

maxxpower said:


> If you read my post, I had it narrowed down to 4 models for discussion. I didn't just say "what kind of snowblower do I need"
> 
> I know you guys answer these types of post alot but I thought this was a pretty damn good thread on display!
> 
> ...


wasnt talking to you...

just want the mods to have a sticky on this for new members.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ziggy65 said:


> maxxpower
> Your post was the text book post for asking opinions on what machine is best for you.
> 
> You have obviously researched machines, searched for previous threads on the site, supplied details like size of driveway, slope etc.
> ...


haha....we just got back from In and Out. 80 mile round trip for a cheeseburger.

happy wife.......happy life. 

please don't brag on the convention. It's pricey flying in everyone and paying all expenses on my dime.......but I am a snowblower millionaire so I do like to give back....

and get your facts right. this past convention was in VEGAS baby. 

next year Hawaii.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol. Some good comments here. I have seen some of those vids and that creator has commented on some of my Ariens YouTube vids. Generally my favorite YouTube vids on snowblowers are produced by Paul Sikkema (Movingsnow.com), very thorough vids and he is knowledgeable. Regarding this thread, too bad you seem limited to 24" models I am also a fan of Toro's PowerMax HD 928 and 1030 units they seem like well built and engineered machines. I have had my Ariens Platinum 24 SHO for about 6 years now it is a beast that will get the job done. Auto turn was revised a few years ago,unless you have a rough condition driveway, I would not worry about it. Keep your tires inflated properly with equal pressure based on the tire sidewall recommended psi about 20, those who have had issues also had success using ArmorSkids. My main peeves with it are the way too small for engine size fuel tank capacity and poorly designed bayonet style fuel cap that is difficult to reinstall. The Briggs snowblower engines are made in China at this point. Good luck 👍🏽


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> Any make of machine will have issues if it has not been assembled and set up correctly. Lack of maintenance, poor storage conditions, not washing road salt residue off at the end of winter, operator error etc, will result in problems down the road with any machine.
> 
> Use the search feature to find past threads:
> 
> ...


Well said. My thoughts exactly. I wonder if we asked the guy how much he used it and how much maintenance he did the answer would be "a lot" and "none".


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Well said. My thoughts exactly. I wonder if we asked the guy how much he used it and how much maintenance he did the answer would be "a lot" and "none".


Reading through the comments, he claims to have stored it properly indoors and that his 20 year old Ariens had not had this problem. And then there is another commenter claiming the same thing. He is pretty defensive so I don't know if anybody would get a straight answer out of him. I can't completely dismiss it, but until I see similar reports on this site, I'll take it with a grain of salt. Or maybe a bucket of salt, which is what looks like was in his drivetrain.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

maxxpower said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the forum but have been lurking for a few years. Currently have a Toro Snow Commander but looking to supplement it with a 2 stage.
> 
> ...


I have the simplicity 1524. My friend has a commercial account to do a car dealer. His machine wouldn't cut it on this day. The Simplicityt cut through 20 inches of snow doing 1/2 a city block in one direction, and another 1/2 block around the corner in one pass with absolute ease. I sat in the heated car while he plowed.  The snow was deeper than the height of the bucket.

He just walked slowly behind the machine, and controlled it with 1 hand. backed up every so often to pick up what fell from over the bucket. So pretty much go 5 feet into deeper snow than the bucket, then go 10 foot forward. 

As a comparison, a landscaper was using one of those MTD private lable brands across the street, and was getting nowhere. We were in and out of there in about 1/2 hour, the landscaper was still working on the first 50 feet.

On another note, the Simplicity was throwing snow over a 6 foot fence, whereas the MTD private label was throwing the snow about 6 feet. The CV transmission in the impeller works great.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tabora said:


> Sadly, no... B&S horizontal shaft engines are made in China now.


Depends on the engine.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

bisonp said:


> Toro makes some very nice machines at 28". For a price, of course. Hondas are good machines but unless you have specific needs, like the ability to go from pavement to grass and back, their price can be hard to justify. I really like Simplicity Signature series, my father had one in the '80s, but like others, I wouldn't trust that they'll be around much longer.
> 
> Going to 28" would also give you the option of the Ariens RapidTrack, which would make the end of the driveway pile easier while still retaining the maneuverability of wheels. But again, it can be hard to justify that extra cost if you're not sure you need it.
> 
> If you want the most performance at 24" you can't beat the Ariens. The headlight glare issue was "solved" with a sticker several years ago, and they have a new LED light this year. I haven't heard of anybody here having those corrosion issues with any Ariens, so I don't know what to think of that.


Toro is a great machine for the money.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

A little late to the part here, but I have a 2019 24” Platinum SHO that’s carbureted. It’s been a great machine that’s really easy to use, and has over the top power. I shot s video when I pulled the belly pan last spring, so if you want to see what mine looked like, take a look. 



I went together with two friends, and we bought 3 of these machines at the same time. I helped them with routine maintenance when they put theirs away last spring, and we pulled the belly pans off all of them. They all looked fine inside. Good luck with your decision, and I hope you can get the machine you want with the current supply chain issues with all of these machines.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I too am a little tardy and own a Deluxe vs. SHO machine. That being said, I'll add my 2 cents. Even though it does not have the larger engine, the 2015 Ariens I have is very well built and is adequate for my needs. I watched that whiner's video and would be embarrassed to post something so pedestrian. As you all know, the life of the friction disc is directly proportional to how it is operated, just like the clutch on an automobile. I'd say he runs too fast for the conditions and his technique is probably questionable. I've given lessons to people like him. It also appears to me that he doesn't take care of his equipment and at least brush the snow off the wheels when done. Mine is two years older and the wheels are still pristine. Regarding the shafts, I noticed no anti-seize or oil on the outer final drive. IMHO, the surest sign of a noob. Surface rust on a shaft like that is not the end of the world and oiling it is just going to spatter it onto the friction disc assembly. I'm sure he'll really get torqued off when it starts slipping, LOL. lastly, for the want of a Harbor Freight gear puller he cut that bearing off? Good grief.


----------



## Honda Pete (Dec 1, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> I think that all on your list will be great choices, including the Honda. They should all provide 20+ years of trouble free service, including the Toro.


I would go with the HONDA.. best of all worlds.. It is a little pricey. But top of the line for wear and tear. The only problem is that you wind up doing your neighbors driveway because it eats 20 inch's of snow as fast as you can walk.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

jsup said:


> I have the simplicity 1524. My friend has a commercial account to do a car dealer. His machine wouldn't cut it on this day. The Simplicityt cut through 20 inches of snow doing 1/2 a city block in one direction, and another 1/2 block around the corner in one pass with absolute ease. I sat in the heated car while he plowed.  The snow was deeper than the height of the bucket.
> 
> He just walked slowly behind the machine, and controlled it with 1 hand. backed up every so often to pick up what fell from over the bucket. So pretty much go 5 feet into deeper snow than the bucket, then go 10 foot forward.
> 
> ...


This is true, I have a Simplicity P1728 EX Signature Pro machine and it is a beast.


----------



## maxxpower (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks for all the great info guys.

I am going to run the Toro Snow Commander another year.

My search for a unit didn't go that well: Wait list for the Ariens Platinum, Honda dealerships were completely out of stock for the year and the Simplicity I was looking at sold right after I posted.

I will continue to lurk around soak up more info!

.


----------

